# How much should a baby Herman eat per day



## Rocco (Jan 2, 2012)

How much food should a baby Herman eat per day? I have a feeling my Herman is not eating enough  just a few bites. He doesn't eat everything only some leafes from the variety I give him. 
He likes romain lettuce a lot but when I put other things (green leafes,watercress, vegetables etc) he doesn't eat them only few bites of some of the leafes.


----------



## llaperle (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not sure if I can tell you how much a baby Hermann SHOULD eat, but I can tell you how much mine eats.

Generally, most days Shelldon eats about 6-8 medium sized pieces of spring mix. This would equate to a small handful. To that I occassionally add other greens and very rarely some fruit. Difficult to offer a varied diet here in Canada in the winter.

Once a week I also offer moistened tortoise food.

Shelldon is 12 months old, but he has been eating a similar amount for the 8 months I have had him. Do you know how old your baby is? Do you weigh him? 

Growth and appetites seem to be quite varied in the little ones. Shelldon's rate of growth has been slow, but constant since i got him.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jan 2, 2012)

My rule is feed them as much as they want of the proper foods. If your little one is eating, it is likely fine. I also advocate for tracking accurate weights at least monthly. Watch for an overall growth trend. Are your temps adequate? Is the little one adequately hydrated?


----------



## ascott (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi....it appears that you have had your tortoise for less than 2 weeks? I would say that if your temps are where they are suppose to be and if you provide your little one hiding places....I would continue to offer him food daily (perhaps a few offerings per day)....I would say he may be in the settling in state....

Also, what was he fed in the pet shop? Maybe you can integrate what he is use to eating by adding the food items that you would like him to ultimately be eating....


----------



## laurallaura (Jan 5, 2012)

I've got two 18 month old hermans myself and I was advised by the breeder that they should be putting on around about 5 grams a month. As for him not eating, I'm not sure. Maybe he's a very fussy eater! Haha I know mine don't like watercress because it can taste quite peppery and they hate the taste of things like aloe Vera. Maybe it's just a case of offering him lots and letting him choose, like you've been doing


----------

